# Candy stripe pen blank needed



## toyotaman (Nov 15, 2011)

I've had a request for a "Candy stripe" colored pen. Has anyone made one like this or know where I can find a blank? Would segemented wood work or would it be better to try and find an Acrylic blank? Thanks ,Donny


----------



## warreng8170 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've turned these and they look great...
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...keyword=candy&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 15, 2011)

If you "mouse over" the blank shown above, you will see the pen---FWIW


----------



## alphageek (Nov 15, 2011)

That would be the first blank that came to my mind... Make sure to paint the inside of the blank white!   It makes a big difference how it comes out.


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 16, 2011)

The blank from exoticblanks.com is good but it has too many colors. I need one like that with red and white only. Your on the right track though. Anyone else?


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 16, 2011)

Check the vendors who make or sell the laser kits. I remember somone making/selling something like a barbers pole at one time. If nothing else they might be able to make it for you.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 16, 2011)

toyotaman said:


> The blank from exoticblanks.com is good but it has too many colors. I need one like that with red and white only. Your on the right track though. Anyone else?


 
Are you looking for straight stripes or spiraled stripes?  I made my own for a different purpose, but definitely sounds like what you're looking for.  Just took some Red and White acrylic blanks and segmented them together...


----------



## navycop (Nov 16, 2011)

Red and white corian might also work.


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 16, 2011)

I took two acrylic blanks, red & white, cut them at an angle, then glued them up. Not a great pic, but this shows you the result.


----------



## juteck (Nov 16, 2011)

Here are several ideas from Woodcraft.....

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020297/33411/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Candy-Coated.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020332/33410/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Scribbles.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020297/33400/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Red-and-White-Swirl.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080991/29514/Acrylic-Poly-Resin-Pen-Blank--Birthday-Sprinkles.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080991/29508/Acrylic-Poly-Resin-Pen-Blank--Candy-Cane.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020295/21475/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Rainbow.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020295/21469/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Strawberry-Cream.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020297/21407/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Fire.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020297/21429/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Vermillion.aspx



or Woodturningz.com red/white genesis blank:

http://www.woodturningz.com/Genesis_Pen_Blanks.aspx


http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Blanks.aspx



or Bear Tooth Woods:

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=k4v278jm17r25s98negj8mn145


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you just looking for a red/white blank?

Or are you looking for a barber pole type design?


----------



## G1Pens (Nov 16, 2011)

Something like this?

(please excuse the photography....I threw this whole thing together in about an hour)


----------



## Gary Beasley (Nov 16, 2011)

Get some polymer clay and roll your own. A little time in the oven, turn it down and a coat of CA and you should be fine.


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 16, 2011)

Gary,That looks fantastic. How did you come up with that so quickly?????? Great job. Can you make 2 of them 3/4 square x 5"??? What would it cost? Let me know. 
    Thanks, Donny


----------



## G1Pens (Nov 16, 2011)

toyotaman said:


> Gary,That looks fantastic. How did you come up with that so quickly?????? Great job. Can you make 2 of them 3/4 square x 5"??? What would it cost? Let me know.
> Thanks, Donny


 
I sent you a PM. PC needs to be done on the tubes, not as a blank this is drilled and turned.


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm looking for them on 7mm tubes. I need them on 7mm tubes and left about 1/8"- 3/16" thick. I can finish turning them myself from there. Can that be done? When I finish mine I don't like to turn them to the bushings. My pens look like this when I get done. Thats the look I'm going for.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Nov 17, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> toyotaman said:
> 
> 
> > Gary,That looks fantastic. How did you come up with that so quickly?????? Great job. Can you make 2 of them 3/4 square x 5"??? What would it cost? Let me know.
> ...


 
My son proved you don't HAVE to do it on a tube, thats how he started his polymers all on his own. You do have more control over the pattern and waste way less doing it on the tube the "right" way.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 18, 2011)

toyotaman said:


> The blank from exoticblanks.com is good but it has too many colors. I need one like that with red and white only. Your on the right track though. Anyone else?



They have one is other colors. Check out their website.


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I talked to the customer today about the stripe pen and the orentation of the stripes. She said the orentation was not really important as long as I could add a name on it. I told her I would have to up the price because of the extra expense for the blank and shipping. She said to let her think about it over the weekend. I'm kindly thinking that she wants a pen but not at a $40.00 price tag. Sounds like I'm going to have to figure out how to make them myself to bring the cost down. To me, $40.00 is not bad for a "Custom" pen that is handmade. Really at that price I'm not making anything anyway. Any tutorials on making PC pens?
         Donny


----------



## navycop (Nov 18, 2011)

toyotaman said:


> Any tutorials on making PC pens?
> Donny


Try this. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59406&page=12. Scroll to the first post.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 18, 2011)

If the orientation doesn't matter, then just segment two blanks together to make stripes.  No need to learn pc.
Also, $40 is a STEAL.  You should be charging more like $140... ok maybe not THAT much, but you get my drift.


----------

